

Zynga is profitable - but entirely dependent on Facebook - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/software/180059/zynga-too-dependent-facebook

======
tilt
Actually as new articles are pointing out, Zynga's weakness isn't Facebook but
AWS. That might be the reason why they're building their own Data Center.

AND Google+ might offer new and better terms (read Web Store), that could be
the reason why they're "rushing" into an IPO.

